# Too late to become a paramedic?



## McFly (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi guys...

My first post here.  

I'm almost 30 years old and currently a software developer. I can't see myself in IT for the rest of my life, and have over the past two years or so been contemplating becoming a paramedic. Something about it just appeals to me in a big way, and I've had an overwhelming feeling of wanting to help people for a long time.

My question is this: is it too late for me to make such a drastic career move? Please disregard factors like being married, having kids, drop in income, etc. I'm looking at this purely from the perspective of wanting to obtain the qualifications and then using the skills to save lives. Until what age can one expect to still actively work as a paramedic?

Thanks a lot!

Cheers!


----------



## Guardian (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, a lot of new people here lately.

Age doesn't matter, but you do have to be healthy enough to do the job.  This requires heavy lifting, putting yourself in dangerous situations (where you have to be fast) and all kinds of stuff like that.  I worked with a guy who was 69 years old--although he looked fifty--and we ran 8 calls per day.  How long you do this job depends on your own health.  EMS is a young persons profession and the majority of career EMSers don't retire in EMS.  Where I work, it's hard to find a paramedic or emt over 45 and only a few around that age.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 21, 2007)

and no, it's not too late.


----------



## stonez (Feb 21, 2007)

Nope def not too late.
You often find medics in their forties.


----------



## emt4life (Feb 21, 2007)

Absolutely not.  I went through medic school two years ago, I was one of the two youngest at 21y/o.  The average age of my class was late 20's to early 30's.  The only trouble they had was balancing home life with medic school, which is extremely time consuming.  But they all said it was well worth it!!  If you want it, Go For It!!!  

As for how long, it really depends on your fitness level.  If you are fit with a healthy back, you can expect to be in it for quite a while.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 21, 2007)

Age-wise I don't think you're too late, but you do seem to have a lot going on in your life.  You're going to have to find a way to devote an entire year (maybe more) to the medic program, and I'd suggest building your savings to make that year a bit financially easier.  Also, I wouldn't quite give up your current career.  I'd see if you can find a way to take a leave of absence or something similar.  After working for a while in EMS I decided that I thought it was a great job, but not what I wanted for a career.

I hope that helps


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 21, 2007)

My husband is 33 and he is going through his paramedic class. There is a guy in his class who is 54. Nope, not too late at all! Go for it!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 21, 2007)

McFly said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> My first post here.
> 
> ...



I am 29 and currently doing a career change right now. So it is not too late.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 21, 2007)

You are never too old, you have the life experience the maturity to take on this new endeavor in your life.  Good luck to you and welcome to the tribe!!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 21, 2007)

There's a guy in an EMT class I'm helping to teach who just turned 70!  As long as you're physically and mentally capable of doing the job, go for it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 21, 2007)

YEH!!! there's hope for me yet for paramedic school!!^_^


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 21, 2007)

I went to EMT school when I was 29 and made the jump to full-time EMS when I was around 31.  That was a few years ago.  I am planning on going to medic school, but due to family obligations I have to wait for a couple years before being able to do it.

Realize that medic school is very time consuming, but very well worth it.  Have you ever been around/involved in EMS in any capacity before?  If not, I highly recommend talking with a local EMS provider and seeing if you can do a ride along.  Spending time on station and observing a few runs will give you a better idea of what this job is all about.  Do some research and make sure you know what you are getting yourself into.  You will acquire a second family in EMS and there are countless things I love about my chosen career, but it isn't for everyone.  

That being said, you are not too old to make the change to EMS, and good luck in medic school, if you do decide to go through with it!


----------



## oktom (Feb 21, 2007)

*Cheers!*



McFly said:


> My first post here.


2nd for me. 


> I'm almost 30 years old and currently a software developer. I can't see myself in IT for the rest of my life, and have over the past two years or so been contemplating becoming a paramedic. Something about it just appeals to me in a big way, and I've had an overwhelming feeling of wanting to help people for a long time.


I know *exactly* what you mean. I'm 36, been a software developer forever. I know EMS isn't what I want to do for a full time job (compared to software devel... the pay is tragic), but I share your emotions. Writing software isn't all that fulfilling, is it?

Nice to meet you, and best of luck!

Tom White,
K5EHX


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 21, 2007)

oktom said:


> I know EMS isn't what I want to do for a full time job (compared to software devel... the pay is tragic), but I share your emotions. Writing software isn't all that fulfilling, is it?



I'm 31 and am a full time unix sysadmin for a happy computer company. I like my job, work with great people, and the pay is certainly nothing to complain about but there's just something about working EMS shifts that is captivating. It's rather addictive. I'd love to do it full time, if i could pay the damn bills! :-|

So I have to live with part time, volunteer work, and being the ERT guy around here. But I do hope to go on to medic school one day.

oh, and computers suck rocks. I like the job but am sick of the computers!


----------



## McFly (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi everybody!

WOW!! I did not expect such a large response! :wacko: Thanks a million!! I appreciate everybody's advice, and it certainly makes me feel a lot better about my current state of mind (at one point I thought I might be crazy for even contemplating this).

I'm going to start off by doing a few CPR and First-Aid courses up to a level where, if I want to take it further, I'd have to enrol in a full-blown EMT course. I will probably want to do some volunteering work as well at that point. If I then still feel that it's something I would want to do for the rest of my life, I'd consider making a career change, obviously depending on stuff like bills, kids, etc. 

You guys rock! I hope to remain quite active on this forum.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## McFly (Feb 23, 2007)

oktom said:


> 2nd for me.
> 
> I know *exactly* what you mean. I'm 36, been a software developer forever. I know EMS isn't what I want to do for a full time job (compared to software devel... the pay is tragic), but I share your emotions. Writing software isn't all that fulfilling, is it?
> 
> ...



Hey Tom...

You said it, buddy! Especially if you're forced to work for clients that have absolutely NO idea of software processes and good practices. I sometimes get really depressed. :sad: 

So while the money's good, it's not enough to make me a happy camper.

And wow, imagine going to medic(al?) school! Somebody mentioned that before. Was that meant as "become a doctor" or "becoming a paramedic"? :blush: 

I'll keep you guys posted about my plans. 

Cheers!


----------



## ycalderon (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel and felt the same way you do about wanting to help people. I am 37 and just received my certification as an EMT-B and I am currently in medic school. I feel it's never to late. Read my thread in the ems lounge labeled desperately seeking encouragement. Follow your heart


----------



## zvi-emt (Feb 25, 2007)

*ride-along*

hey, a good idea in addition to taking some first aid or CPR courses would be to ride along with a local ambulance company or volunteer squad and get a feel for what working a shift , and seeing calls in the field is like.  I rode along with a local squad before starting my training and it was definitely worth it.  
hope this helps
good luck!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband graduated from Paramedic School at the ripe old age of 37.  He's got 17 years in now as a career FF/PM.  If you ever wonder if an age is too old to start something, just ask yourself the simple question... "How old will I be if I don't do this?"  

One of our SAR members has just signed up for EMT class, he just turned 60.


----------



## fyrdog (Feb 25, 2007)

McFly said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> My first post here.
> 
> ...



You just made me feel old. Not yet 30, you youngster? I'm 38 and still going. The oldest EMT I know turns 72 this month. He works full-time for AMR in Hartford on the over night shift. (12 hour shifts, 36 to 48 hours a week).

Cheers (don't spill your milk)


----------



## Glorified (Apr 25, 2007)

McFly said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> (at one point I thought I might be crazy for even contemplating this).
> 
> ...




No, you aren't crazy at all.  In my emt-b class there is a guy who just retired from a career in engineering medical equipment.  He is 65 and on beta blockers! Good luck to you.  You can always work per diem as an EMT while possibly cutting down your hourse as a software developer, or not at all depending on how much you work.


----------



## Easy (Apr 25, 2007)

Heck, I'm 33 and just starting classes... glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2007)

As I said earlier, I will be starting medic class at 29.  I have met people who started way older like 40s and 50s. These men had careers and were looking for a new one.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 26, 2007)

It is never too late to learn and keep on learning! ^_^


----------



## Artique (Apr 26, 2007)

I feel you, not that I have a great carrer in the first place, or even a carrer in general. To go from such a previous train of thought to EMS, witch sounds and feels much more up my ally, is a great feeling. I can survive the pay seeing that its probley more then Im making now.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2007)

I plan to become a PA about 34 or 35.  after 2 or 3 years as a medic


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 29, 2007)

My partner at my second job decided to get her EMT after 17 years with a major auto parts manufacturer. She was thinking about making the jump to full-time EMS, but wanted to see what it was like first. She loves doing it part time, but decided to forego the full time gig in favor of a pension in just a few more years with her employer. That might be an idea for you to consider, too.


----------



## Crystal Ann (Dec 16, 2014)

This thread gives me some sense of relief. I am turning 35 years old this month and I felt that I was too old to become an EMT. Now I don't feel bad anymore.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 17, 2014)

I started in EMS when I was 32, and became a medic at 40;  moved across the country for a better job when I was 44  so you have long ways to go


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 18, 2014)

The only time it's truly too late to become a Paramedic is the day after you die. Since we're all (so far) younger than dead, we all are young enough to be Paramedics. In order for  you to run calls and the like, you will likely need to be healthy and mobile enough to be able to get in and out of an ambulance but if you can do that, there's going to be ways around other limitations that you may have. Whether or not an employer is willing to make those accommodations is another issue altogether. 

I became a Paramedic at 28. Now I'm an RN at 41 and I'm still going. Once I'm free of my "9 to 5" job and working as an RN, I'm going to try to get back into the transport game as a Paramedic again. 

There is a certain freedom to being as "old" as I am... I don't much care what others think of me. I'm going to do my job the best way I know how and will continually refine my practice as I need to. It also helps that I've lost most of my sanity... I've found that things are just a lot more fun that way.


----------



## sweetpete (Dec 18, 2014)

Go for it man. I became a medic at 35. Love it. Couldn't do anything else. Yolo


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, holy 8 year old thread necropost man...


----------



## Backblast (Jan 1, 2015)

Not at all!  I just made a career change from nursing to paramedic at the ripe old age of 46. Go for it.


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 2, 2015)

I got my Basic at 36.  Go for it!


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 2, 2015)

AtlasFlyer said:


> Wow, holy 8 year old thread necropost man...



Ha, didn't notice that.  Given the time travel OP could possibly be older than me...


----------

